# Polar Vortex Effect



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

This is such an odd weather pattern I thought it deserved its own thread. 
(They can call it what ever they want, but it just means darn cold.)







Edit:
New link from NOAA
http://www.climate.gov/news-feature...lar-vortex-triggers-extreme-cold-air-outbreak


They say Blower sales are up as well as winter clothing, shovels, salt, etc.

Don't miss the video in this link...
Snow Blower Sales Up: Larger Models More Popular - WICU12/WSEE Erie, PA News, Sports, Weather and Events

and

Winners, losers in polar vortex - Chicago Sun-Times

I posted a picture of my thermometer from this morning, 2/28/14. So for me this crappy Vortex has not left just yet.

Edit:
Oh, here in NE Wisconsin we got above average snow fall and much below average temps. The heavy snow cover should help keep the frost from going to deep. We never got our January thaw, which just messes thing up anyhow.

How did the Polar Vortex effect you and maybe the your snow removal for this year, compared to winters of the past?

Ken


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*All I got was either that Tree Hugging Hippie Type Aspen Snow. Or That Frozen Ice Stuff Falling Down Here.. 1 BLOODY HEADACHE from this Polar Vortex CRAP!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> all I got was either that tree hugging aspen type snow. or frozen ice falling down. o' yeah one BLOODY HEADACHE from this vortex. or whatever they are calling it at this minute!!!!!!!!!!


I get headaches from low pressures passing through. Now that you mentioned it, I've had more then usual this winter.

Ken


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Give the forecasters credit where credit is due. They had been predicting this winter (with great accuracy) since last summer. They said it was going to be unusual, not necessarily in terms of snow amts, but brutal cold temps we're not typically forced to endure.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't normally complain about winter but this year has just been brutal. I am so done with this winter. I don't even enjoy running the blower any more at this point.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

except its not at all odd..it happens all the time.
"polar vortex hype" is just a media invention..
the actual phenomenon itself is not rare or particularly newsworthy..

media: "wow! its winter! it sure is cold! no one ever saw that coming! it hasnt been this cold in (three years) shocker! panic! hype!" 

Scot


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

Seems long but it is probably about average as there is never anything normal.
Lived N. Wisconsin(Mercer) 70s early 80s and it seems every winter Jan-Feb we would get about a month straight that the daytime temps never got above 0 with overnight temps in the -20 to -30


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Our temps are starting to drop here in Denver, after having spent much of the week in the 50s and 60s, it was quite nice. We are not expecting much snow along the Denver front range, but the mountains may get a good amount, which would be WONDERFUL! We need as much added to the snow pack as possible.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* I am Sooooooooooooooooo Done with this winter. still got 5 inch thick ice on the Deck. DEATH VALLEY is looking pretty good Right Aboot Now!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rut3556 (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't mind the snow so much, but those danged heating bills!! :-(


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

I want to thank you all so far for your early comments.

Yes rut3556, the heating bills really tell the story. The highest I have had in 17 years in this house. 

ubert, the weather men did warn us with good accuracy. Once and awhile they are right. 

scipper77, its been long for me too.

powershift93, I am googling the south west right now.

Scot, I agree the news media does capitalize on every new buzz word, and boarders on fiction many times.

MnJim, Sad to say I lived in NE WI all my life. We normally don't get the sub zero cold stretch here. We only get this about every 15-20 years or so. I spent a few Januarys in the St Cloud area of MN. Colder then H3ll but was very scenic.

Ryan, it sounds like Denver is doing well. I was backing your Broncos by the way. Something stinks in the wood pile. The Bronco organization should be checking for a mole.

Ken


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I am soooooooooo DONE with this winter. still working on getting the 5 inchs of ice of my deck!!!!!!!!! DEATH VALLEY is looking pretty good right about now!!!!!!!


+1

+1 on the heating bill comment also


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

very depressing thread. between the cost of heating your house and another major snow dump coming with fridged temps i'm ready to buy some white shoes and move to florida


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

AL Gore call's it global warming.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

We loaded almost 19 bales of fiberglass into the attic last October with a AtticCat blower and it has made a big difference. I don't have hard data but knowing when I generally buy oil I'd say consumption is below normal despite the persistent cold and we're more comfortable.

Based on the mix of Gilson parts sold I believe the cold has had an impact on projects. People seem to be repairing but big projects are rare. I suspect people are having a hard time heating work spaces and forget about doing it in the cold! I know if I hadn't beefed up the workshop insulation and installed a new heating system out there the cost of warming the shop would have taken the fun out of it all.

The forecast for this first week of March is way below normal.

I have been open water scuba diving in the local pond in mid March in the past. As of today there's no open water even near the brook and the shanty's aren't going anywhere.

The rising sun is apparent when I go out to the car mid-day or walk into the sun if the breeze is down. 1 week until DST! I'll be able to rake the snow after work. ??????

Pete


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

Calling for -15 tonight and a high of 0 tomorrow
there saying close to 30 by Thursdaywhich is sadly still below average.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

When I was kid back in the 60s, we called the "Polar Vortex"... WINTER. What's the big deal, another month and we will forget all about it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

JerryD said:


> When I was kid back in the 60s, we called the "Polar Vortex"... WINTER. What's the big deal, another month and we will forget all about it.


 *Yeah then I can gripe Aboot the State Bird here in MINNESOTA!!!!!!!*


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Here we go again. *March 3rd 2014*

We are *40 degrees below our average* low for 3,3,2014
This is in central Wisconsin.

The NOAA station just 2 miles from me is reporting *-21F, or -29C*.
A mild 5 mph wind is causing a -35F/-37C wind chill. 

The Polar Vortex is clearly distorted this year. Its nice tight pattern isn't holding tight right now. There seems to be no question that it is much more distorted this year than in past years. The funny part is that the so called experts can't agree on why.

The _"Silver Lining"_.
We keep getting snow. Not a lot but enough to take out the blower. We got 5" last week.

Ken

New picture from this morning...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ken53 said:


> Here we go again. *March 3rd 2014*
> 
> We are *40 degrees below our average* low for 3,3,2014
> This is in central Wisconsin.
> ...


 YEAH and the funny part of it all was the weather man around here said it was going to be a EL-NINO winter this year. AIN'T THAT JUST A KICK IN THE HEAD!!!!!


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

The snow can stop now....the impeller bearing in my machine is screaming at me to replace it.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> YEAH and the funny part of it all was the weather man around here said it was going to be a EL-NINO winter this year. AIN'T THAT JUST A KICK IN THE HEAD!!!!!


Our TV station claims we have had over 50 days that reached below zero this winter season. 

Oh btw you guys hit a -44 somewhere in Minnesota last night. 

Here is one link:
http://krocam.com/nearly-50-below-in-embarrass/


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

24 died, frozen to death in Minnesota already in 2014, TV reported. I hope they had it wrong. 
Next Sunday, March 8th, that Vortex will weaken enough to reach seasonal temperatures. Of course winds will push that, bringing warm against cold resulting in snow, fog, icing.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Mr Fixit said:


> 24 died, frozen to death in Minnesota already in 2014, TV reported. I hope they had it wrong.
> Next Sunday, March 8th, that Vortex will weaken enough to reach seasonal temperatures. Of course winds will push that, bringing warm against cold resulting in snow, fog, icing.


I hope that number could be zero, but it probably is accurate. Wisconsin had a year when it killed 75 do to icy roads.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Very cold this year in Minnesota and I like to snowmobile. However it becomes painful to snowmobile for any long periods of time when the temperatures drop below zero. As to it being colder than normal. Well I remember some pretty cold winters back in the 1970's It's been cold here as well as most of the midwest and eastern seaboard but in Europe and Alaska it has actually been milder than normal as well as Oregon and Washington state. In Sochi during the olympics it was unusually warm which threatened many events such as sking and snowboarding so it hasn't been cold all over.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ken53 said:


> Our TV station claims we have had over 50 days that reached below zero this winter season.
> 
> Oh btw you guys hit a -44 somewhere in Minnesota last night.
> 
> ...


 the star tribune has a counter going on 3-3-14 we were at 50 also. the -44 was up in the embarrass international falls area most likely. I do not know how they can live there. I would be heading south in a NEW YORK MINUTE!!!!!


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

I awoke yesterday to -12 this morning +9 its the start of a heatwave
doesn't sound like a lot but its a 21 degree difference.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

MnJim said:


> I awoke yesterday to -12 this morning +9 its the start of a heatwave
> doesn't sound like a lot but its a 21 degree difference.


 YEAH by Friday we will be wearing shorts again


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm in the process of getting things set for putting in a new gasification wood furnace downstairs which will tie into our existing cold and hot air ducts. We have the wood....no sense in paying current LP prices when this furnace could pay itself off in less than 5 years.

I don't like paying for LP, so we have our temps set at 54° at night and 56° during the day. However, we do use our fireplace to heat and keep the furnace from kicking in when we are home. I'm sick of wasting wood and sending 80% of the heat up the chimney.....hence the wood gasser.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Let us Pray, it stops.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

*-13 F *
Was this mornings low in NE Wisconsin. 3/6/14
*That's 32 Degrees below the normal*
Normal low is suppose to be +19.
It has been on a weekly cycle of hitting unusual low temps.
On the bright side there is no sub zero temps in the new forecast.
Also had the blower out Tuesday with about 3.5" of snow 

Ken


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

well finallyyy here in the twin cities area we stayed way above the negative numbers. by next week we all will wearing shorts and t-shirts.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Wisconsin winter as a whole:

Numbers show extent of wild winter weather | Channel3000.com - Weather


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi JR
Southern WI must be a little luckier then we have been up here. 

http://www.greenbaypressgazette.com...ver-Green-Bay-sees-record-49th-day-below-zero

http://www.greenbaypressgazette.com/article/20140303/GPG0101/303030184/

Edit: One more. (Chart shows Green Bay's 3rd coldest winter ever)
http://www.jsonline.com/news/milwau...-us-count-the-ways-b99215683z1-247961021.html

Ken


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

just think of this a month from now. we all will have given up this form. because their will be nothing to talk about. our lives will be in the great outdoors again. if u ask me it can not happen soon enough. the plus side the lawn forum will be in full bloom. and I will be playing in the dirt again.


----------



## rut3556 (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah, it's too bad that some forums are "seasonal"! :-(


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

rut3556 said:


> Yeah, it's too bad that some forums are "seasonal"! :-(


 IT is already slowing down here. well here on the toro side anyway.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I guess ken gave up posting on his thread. upper 40"s here in the twin cities proper today. a real heat wave. IF ANY ONE CARES.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Na,
I am still around, but just not as much. 
*48F* for tomorrow the 10th of March 2014.

It looks like the worst is over for us,* "but"* Wednesday's night's low is forecasted to be only *5F*. This will still be well below normal. It looks like a slow warm up till our fictitious summer arrives. 

I will predict one more late spring snow storm, of 5 inches or more before old man winter leaves me alone.  Although I hope I am wrong. 

Ken


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Going to hit the mid 50's today. woohooooooooooo


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

ken53 said:


> Na,
> I am still around, but just not as much.
> *48F* for tomorrow the 10th of March 2014.
> 
> ...


 Usually after all the snow has melted so I am saying early April 8-10"


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

IT'S OFFICAL now the ice is off my deck. woohooooooooooo


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

70 degree ride home today, windows down, radio up.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

MnJim said:


> Usually after all the snow has melted so I am saying early April 8-10"


Yes, just when a person thinks we are done with winter, we many times get that one last six incher. It is winter's way of saying, "I will leave only when I am good and ready, and not before". 

Ken


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks like you guys out east are getting lucky once again! Is it too much to ask that we get just -ONE- measly 12" snow event this winter?!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

They got to storm "V?"


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Summer TIME PIC..


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ANOTHER one


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

A FEW months later


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

East Central WI

Yesterday
High of 20F 
Last night
Low of 4F

Weekend forecast:
Low of 4F
High of 18F


We had a day that was up into the 50F-60F range. A couple days in the 40s.

Summer is still just a distant memory. 
Easter Bunny better have some good boots. 

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...ite=GRB&lat=44.5216&lon=-87.9898#.UyIiziWPJdg

Ken


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ken53 said:


> East Central WI
> 
> Yesterday
> High of 20F
> ...


 SOUND'S like u need a VACTION THERE DUDE!!!!


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> SOUND'S like u need a VACTION THERE DUDE!!!!


Yep I do....
Here is what the city left me today.
(Little black rectangle are the mail boxes)


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ken53 said:


> Yep I do....
> Here is what the city left me today.
> (Little black rectangle are the mail boxes)


 YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH that sure does bite the BIG ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

ken53 said:


> Yep I do....
> Here is what the city left me today.
> (Little black rectangle are the mail boxes)



so, is that channel 2, 5 or 11 camping out down the street? You must live in an exciting neighborhood


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

JRHAWK9 said:


> so, is that channel 2, 5 or 11 camping out down the street? You must live in an exciting neighborhood


Its channel 2 with its "live" attempt to promote how well our city does snow removal. A few times a winter the local TV stations try to do some good PR for the city. Good PR is usually needed because the tax payer is angered about the poor road conditions of the past few months. The live segment on TV was nauseating to say the least. Our city has millions of dollars worth of excellent new equipment, but sadly wastes it, with clown like management of the snow handling. The operators show a clear sign of being unhappy campers too. So we suffer while taxes go up. Example: my 1500ft ranch home has a annual property tax of $4400. 

Now that channel 2 truck was here for what was a staged show, by the city. Sadly my neighborhood was the stage this year. Hence the ridicules snow and ice bank that will be on my lawn till sometime in May.

Moral of story? Don't live in Green Bay.

Ken


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ken53 said:


> Its channel 2 with its "live" attempt to promote how well our city does snow removal. A few times a winter the local TV stations try to do some good PR for the city. Good PR is usually needed because the tax payer is angered about the poor road conditions of the past few months. The live segment on TV was nauseating to say the least. Our city has millions of dollars worth of excellent new equipment, but sadly wastes it, with clown like management of the snow handling. The operators show a clear sign of being unhappy campers too. So we suffer while taxes go up. Example: my 1500ft ranch home has a annual property tax of $4400.
> 
> Now that channel 2 truck was here for what was a staged show, by the city. Sadly my neighborhood was the stage this year. Hence the ridicules snow and ice bank that will be on my lawn till sometime in May.
> 
> ...


 I never was a big on Wisconsin anyway. and that's why they call it march madness it will drive a person insane!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I never was a big on Wisconsin anyway. and that's why they call it march madness it will drive a person insane!!!!!!!!!!!


 I hear you. 
I lived in Wisconsin all my life and never liked it. Green Bay actually has some really bad smells. When the wind is calm, the city stinks from various businesses. The water bodies are polluted, the crime is growing, but with no big city benefits. The tax money gets concentrated around the Packer stadium area. 

The only area that I like in Wisconsin is down where JR lives. The south west corner is beautiful, and a little warmer too. 

Your guys have more in the Twin Cities area, than Wisconsin has as a whole. I like our Packers but they do suck up a lot of the recreational dollars that could be spent elsewhere.

I'm talking myself into moving south again, I better quit. 

Ken


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ken53 said:


> I hear you.
> I lived in Wisconsin all my life and never liked it. Green Bay actually has some really bad smells. When the wind is calm, the city stinks from various businesses. The water bodies are polluted, the crime is growing, but with no big city benefits. The tax money gets concentrated around the Packer stadium area.
> 
> The only area that I like in Wisconsin is down where JR lives. The south west corner is beautiful, and a little warmer too.
> ...


 DID BRET FAVRE ever live in green bay area. he rented someone's house when he was here??????????


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> DID BRET FAVRE ever live in green bay area. he rented someone's house when he was here??????????


Yes he did. A few blocks from my house. (I live on the edge of his neighborhood, clearly not in it.)  When he had it for sale, he was asking close to a million. He didn't get near that amount. 

I actually got his mail once by mistake. I did not open it. I kept it a secret for a long time, but the return address was from a girl in New York. It looked and felt stiff like 8x10 photos. This was years before the scandal. I have no idea what was in it for sure. It may even have been from a relative. When I delivered it to his house he had a guest over and sent his daughter to the door. That's the story... kind of boring I guess.

He owned a home for most of his time here. Then he rented in Ashwaubenon, (a suburb). When he grew in fame, at the end he would fly in and out almost weekly with a private jet.

FWIW I never liked the guy. Over all though, I think he was a good guy and a good quarterback. To much fame to manage is my guess. He was a cash cow for the Packers, win or lose. Most of Green Bay worshiped him. We had a few backups on the bench that where better, like Aron Rodgers for three years. He was never dependable as a quarterback. He always seemed to lose the big games single handedly as your Viking team knows so well. We never new which Brett was going to show up on Sunday.

FWIW I believe your old Fran Tarkington was a more productive quarterback all though the numbers never show this.

I would let everyone know what snow blower he used, but I am pretty sure he didn't blow his own snow though. 

Ken


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

YEAH that one against the saints. that took the wind out of people's sails around here big time. I do not follow football anymore. I think they are a bunch of overpaid babies. but I even thought that was the year for the Vikings. but the day is coming when pro sports. goes belly up.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> YEAH that one against the saints. that took the wind out of people's sails around here big time. I do not follow football anymore. I think they are a bunch of overpaid babies. but I even thought that was the year for the Vikings. but the day is coming when pro sports. goes belly up.


We lost the super bowl in Denver when Brett threw a bad one also in the last seconds. A good quarterback but he had problems when the big games came around. 

IMHO Pro football better clean up its act with the bad officiating or they will lose fans quickly too.

Ken


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you often wonder if he did do that on purpose. or were there other forces behind that.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Friday March 14th 2014:
Wow its 43F and the sun is shining right now. Time to get out the grandkids swimming pool and blow it up, just to make sure its ready. 

The snow blower has been sitting idle now for a couple of weeks.

Ken


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> you often wonder if he did do that on purpose. or were there other forces behind that.


 
It makes one wonder. There is so much money in Pro Football these days. We have to ask ourselves why would someone want to be a Pro Football Official. I have a good guess but I better not say. 

Ken


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ken53 said:


> Friday March 14th 2014:
> Wow its 43F and the sun is shining right now. Time to get out the grandkids swimming pool and blow it up, just to make sure its ready.
> 
> The snow blower has been sitting idle now for a couple of weeks.
> ...


 it might not be sitting come next Tuesday/ WENSDAY there is something brewing out west and one of us is going to get it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

its 50* here but the wind speed is up around 30mph


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

I grew up in GB (4-5 blocks north of Lambeau) and I actually miss the area. Although I HATE big city's. GB is about as big a city as I would want to live. I lived in numerous places in and around Milwaukee while in college and never again. I prefer to live out in the woods FAR from any neighbors.

Ken, you must live near Park Place..??? I believe that's where Favre lived when he lived here...at least he did at one time anyway.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

JRHAWK9 said:


> Ken, you must live near Park Place..??? I believe that's where Favre lived when he lived here...at least he did at one time anyway.


Park Place is only about a mile or two east of his million dollar home, which is in King of Arms. The King of Arms home is the only one I am familiar with. Park Place is close to and maybe partially in Ashwaubenon. So he could have lived there too. I think he had more then one house after his original big one.

Yes, the older I get the more the "no neighbor" living appeals to me. 

Ken


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

WINTER made a return appearance today in the twin cites proper according to the apps on my system it is between 10-15 degrees out side.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> WINTER made a return appearance today in the twin cites proper according to the apps on my system it is between 10-15 degrees out side.


Unfortunately here too. 

*6 degrees* F here this morning, *March 16th*.
2PM now, and it is *14 degrees* with only 10 hours till *St Pats day*.

FWIW it is *82 degrees* in Venice FL. right now. I just doesn't seem fair. 

Ken


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

*Excuse Me*

I is cold in CT today


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

vmaxed said:


> I is cold in CT today


 Nice picture, very funny.

I think our warm week in WI should be your way soon.

Ken


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Our season warm up must be starting to overcome the Polar Vortex with its unusual defect to the south this winter. There where days this winter when we dipped 40 degrees F below our normal, (not including wind chill.) We had the 3rd coldest winter on record in Green Bay WI. We also had above normal snow fall which was fun with the new blower.

For right now, we are finally getting close to our normal temps, which is 20F to 40F. Because of the below normal trend, the snow in my yard still ranges from 8" to 18" not counting the 5ft bank from the city. Its melting but the few hours of above freezing temps is only slowly melting it. Some snow forecasted this week. Maybe one more blast







I like snow but not the artic cold.

I saw a chipmunk this morning running over the snow drifts, so either he is stupid or it is going to warm up soon.

Ken


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Yea Ken..This little chipmunk stopped from eating bird food for a photo today


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

still waiting to see how this next storm plays out here. maybe rain, maybe snow?????? who know's


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

*March 26, 2014*

I don't know how other north central US residents are fairing. But I got another surprise gift this morning from the Polar Vortex's detour this year.

It was only 9 degrees F, at our airport, but the micro valley that I live in, it was at 3 degrees on my south side in the sun.

This is at least 23 degrees below normal. The record for this day is zero, we didn't hit that. 

So you guys east of lake Michigan it might be coming your way

We have rain/snow forecasted for tomorrow, so the blower might get one more run. 

Ken


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

As of right now, Weather Underground is calling for decent (for April) snow for later NEXT week for us. It's quite a ways out, so I doubt it will happen but I guess it's a possibility.


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi JR

I hope so 

As much as I hate winter, I am hoping for one more chance to run the Ariens. Heck, if it is going to stay this cold, we deserve a little fun. 

Ken


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

I completely agree Ken!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I think from here on out all we will see is RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Well here we are April 1st and it is 30 degrees from what my apps are telling me. with a stiff wind to boot. I guess it could be worse they got 2ft of snow up north some were in Minnesota. Sunday I was in shorts and t-shirt. oh well" I can only dream at least the snow is gone now. except for the plowed mountains. we have maybe by JUNE they will be gone.


----------

